# 24 Year Old Yeast...



## potof4x (15/7/10)

My mate cleaned out his Shed and found this yeast which he gave to me.

It is a Coopers "Brewers Own" packet. Packaging date August 86! 

Also the packet states it is suitable for top or bottom fermentation. 

I guess it could be a mixture of ale and lager yeast? Does any body know the specs or is it likely just the same as todays coopers yeast?

I am thinking I might try and make a starter and brew with it for kicks.
No doubt there are guys on here been brewing long enough to have used this yeast... any thoughts?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/7/10)

potof4x said:


> My mate cleaned out his Shed and found this yeast which he gave to me.
> 
> It is a Coopers "Brewers Own" packet. Packaging date August 86!
> 
> ...


From that era it prob a shite bread yeast, keep it only for conversation sake.  
GB


----------



## praxis178 (15/7/10)

potof4x said:


> My mate cleaned out his Shed and found this yeast which he gave to me.
> 
> It is a Coopers "Brewers Own" packet. Packaging date August 86!
> 
> ...



Don't expect too much of it, being as it's 24 (that's 24000 in yeast years) it might take a while to liven up, but it should <might> still fire, eventually. 

I suspect it's the same strain/blend they have been using for years, I seem to recall those same words on the first packet I help me old man rip open for his very first brew back about then.....


----------



## Bribie G (15/7/10)

I ran a LHBS in the late 1970s and the best selling yeast was "EDME" from the UK , because the Aussie home brew supply industry hadn't really kicked off and the available products were a bit hit or miss. Your yeast probably comes from the time that Coopers were just getting a go on, and dates from a period when Aus home brew was starting to flourish, and may be actually ok. Based on the archaeology of people finding yeasts in pitchers in tombs and successfully reviving it, why not do a Coopers Lager can, try to start it, and see how it goes.


----------



## Fourstar (15/7/10)

potof4x said:


> It is a Coopers "Brewers Own" packet. Packaging date August 86!



slant it.... then never use it. For the reason Gryphon Brewing pointed out!


----------



## seravitae (15/7/10)

Mate i would suggest slanting some of it to keep that generation, just in case it's awesome, or worth extorting coopers with


----------



## potof4x (15/7/10)

sera said:


> Mate i would suggest slanting some of it to keep that generation, just in case it's awesome, or worth extorting coopers with



I might just do a can brew, halve it and use a 'new' packet side by side with the old one for a comparison.

Don't have the know how for a slant, maybe by nights end I will! There is no end to this home brewing thing...
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Murcluf (15/7/10)

I reckon it would be worth having a go and building a starter to see if it fires up. you never know you might reculturing a lost yeast strain that may have been a ripper in its time but dissappeared due to marketing hype etc.... or its just stale old bread yeast lol.... either way have a crack at it.


----------



## sinkas (17/7/10)

I have a bottle of a late 70's coopers spacial beer, that is bottle condiditon, I am going to try and share it and give the dregs to proculture, to see if its useful


----------



## potof4x (15/9/10)

Reporting back on this thread-

On opening the packet I seen some the yeast had turned black, found there was a small hole in the pack. Not good. Rehydrated the contents in 100mL of 28C water for 15 min then onto the stirplate for 30 min. Looked like a normal packet, with a few black floaties!

Nothing to lose so I perservered.

Added it to some 22C left over DGSA wort that I diluted to 1030 gravity. Left it on the stirplate for 6 hrs, but no good signs. 

Added it to a 2 L starter where it has been for the last 24hrs and no drop in Gravity. 

I think it is farqed, but worth a chop nontheless...


----------

